# Cockle Creek 15th August



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, heading out again on Wednesday going up cockle creek for a look see, no idea if it will produce but the do catch flatties here in summer and I've seen rays in the upper reaches just from the bank. A report into the weir on this creek suggests that EP's and Bass could be a go as well. 
1000hrs at Speers Point boat ramp, creek reserve rd, under 5 islands bridge.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

count me in. It looks like quite an interesting bit of water on the map. Plenty of structure bridges, pipes and mangroves etc too.


----------

